# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Día azul de la ortografía.

## Iban

El lunes que viene, *13 de Junio*, queda declarado oficialmente "día azul de la ortografía".

¿Qué es el "día azul de la ortografía"? Antes va una bronca generalizada para todos los usuarios. Se ha descuidado imperdonablemente la ortografía y la grmática a la hora de escribir. Hay algunos hilos que, cuando los leemos, nos rechinan los dientes y se nos saltan las lágrimas (¿en qué universo lingüístico, a los que viven en China se les llama "xinos"?).

No cuesta nada escribir bien, cuesta muy poco revisar lo escrito antes de darle a "enviar", y cuesta poco, una vez enviado, releerlo y editar para corregir los últimos fallos. Pero en vez de eso, escribimos como si fuésemos simios, y nos quedamos tan anchos.

"Si total, se me entiende, y es que eso de escribir bien es un coñazo...". Pues, mis queridos amigos, lo de escribir mal no es de "molón chachi moderno". Es de inculto y de zoquete. Y eso es lo que parecemos últimamente. Porque hay que ver...

¿Sabéis la cantidad de tiempo que perdemos corrigiendo algunos posts porque no hay Dios que los lea? (Lo creáis o no, no es infrecuente encontrar hasta ¡¡40!! faltas de ortografía en tan solo dos líneas). Y todo ese tiempo, podríamos dedicarlo a tareas más fructíferas si cada cual se encargase de sus propios posts.

Por el amor de Dios, ¿no os importa nada lo que puedan pensar de vosotros aquellos que os lean escribir como un niño de seis años?

El "día azul de la ortografía", para los nuevos (los viejos ya lo conocen) es un toque de atención que periódicamente damos para que seáis conscientes de cómo debería ser,y cómo no es. Y se trata de lo siguiente: a lo largo del lunes que viene, todas las *faltas de* *ortografía* escritas, serán *corregidas* (pero no de manera oculta, sino marcadas *en* *azul*).

El objetivo es doble:

1.- Ante la perspectiva de que nos llenen el post de letras azules, puede la vergüenza nos haga que prestemos un poco más de atención a cómo escribimos (y, Dios me oiga, quizás poco a poco vayamos aprendiendo a hacerlo bien).

2.- Que veáis que... bueno, ya lo veréis. El lunes, lamentablemente, el foro se va a teñir de azul.

:-(

Nos entristece proponer este tipo de juegos, pero no se nos ocurre otra manera de llamar la atención de manera generalizada sobre algo que debería ser básico para todos nosotros.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Grasias ivan, ceguro boy ahacer el que mas asul tenga jajajajajajaj, ahy premio para el ganador??

Fuera de bromas es verdad que almenos yo, al escribir rapido no controlo mis faltas y tampoco dedico tiempo a corregirlas, me auto pondre en campaña para evitarlas.

----------


## Sr.Mago

se extrañaban los días azules, habrá que esforzarse un poco... 

PD: Iban, te falto una "a" en "gramática"  :117:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> se extrañaban los días azules, habrá que esforzarse un poco... 
> 
> PD: Iban, te falto una "a" en "gramática"


jajajaj Cazador cazado!!! jjajaj

----------


## Ming

Bien, bien Sr.Mago; minipunto para el señorito de la chistera ^^

PD. Cómo te aburres Iban...

----------


## ignoto

¡Con lo que costó librarse del "Ortografieitor"...  :18:

----------


## b12jose

Bueno Ibán pues realmente te deseo suerte y sobre todo. sobre todo paciencia, a ver que tal salen las cosas el lunes!

----------


## tofu

Si lo llego a saber, vuelvo un poco más tarde... :001 07: 

La verdad es que somos unos pasotas, tenemos que ponernos un poco las pilas.
No queremos perder el tiempo en revisar lo que escribimos, pero se lo hacemos perder a los moderadores haciendo que lo corrijan y a eso si que no tenemos derecho.

----------


## Tracer

Ánimo chicos. Alguno pensará que bueno, se hace el lunes y ya basta. Pues no, hay que esforzarse cada dia. Si conoces y "semi-dominas" un idioma, para que desvirtualizarlo. De acuerdo que a todos se nos puede pasar alguna tilde, o alguna coma, pero... hacerlo de manera consciente... no tiene perdón de dios (lo pongo en minusculas por que no soy creyente.)

----------


## Pulgas

Para quienes se preguntan el porqué de nuestra insistencia en escribir bien, sin abreviaturas ni faltas de ortografía:
Para facilitar la lectura de nuestras respuestas.Por mantener la imagen del Foro.Por imagen de quien escribe.Para permitir que otros que nos leen, de habla no hispana (y no son pocos), puedan utilizar un traductor y les dé resultados correctos.

----------


## nyper

yo cuando me meto en el ordenador me las marca para que las corrija, pero cuando escribo desde el ipod puede que se me pase alguna... xD

----------


## Pulgas

¿Como las mayúsculas?  :302:

----------


## Tracer

> [*]Por imagen de quien escribe.[/LIST]


Estoy de acuerdo en todo Pulgas, excepto en este punto... eso es personal, y si esa es la imagen que quieren dar... pues... ante los otros quedan retratados, pero no creo que eso les importe demasiado.

----------


## ignoto

Vamos a ver.
Si yo, que no tengo estudios (únicamente el graduado escolar) puedo escribir con un mínimo de faltas de ortografía y/o gramática, los que tengan titulación similar o superior también pueden hacerlo.
Y si no lo hacen es porque NO QUIEREN.

Si no quieren es porque:
A - No les importan los demás miembros.
B - No les importa el contenido del foro. O sea, la magia.
C - Son unos vagos.
D - No tienen ningún interés en comunicarse.

Sabiendo esto, se reducen las ganas de responder a sus preguntas.

Los que tengan un nivel de estudios inferior o nulo necesitan, en todo caso, ayuda mas que correcciones pero me consta que los moderadores tienen en cuenta esto.

Caso aparte son los errores tipográficos, claro.

----------


## Iban

> Para quienes se preguntan el porqué de nuestra insistencia en escribir bien, sin abreviaturas ni faltas de ortografía:
> Para facilitar la lectura de nuestras respuestas.Por mantener la imagen del Foro.Por imagen de quien escribe.Para permitir que otros que nos leen, de habla no hispana (y no son pocos), puedan utilizar un traductor y les dé resultados correctos.


Y para que el buscador pueda hacer búsquedas más certeras. ¿A quién se le va a ocurrir mirar por "la bolsa y el webo"?

;-)

----------


## eidanyoson

Y porque si la magia es cultura no queda bien que parezcas un inculto hablando de ella ¿no?...

----------


## Iban

Y porque ya nos ha avisado Ravenous que: "*Dios mata a una tía buena cada vez que cometes una falta de ortografía.*".

----------


## tofu

> Y porque ya nos ha avisado Ravenous que: "*Dios mata a una tía buena cada vez que cometes una falta de ortografía.*".


Yo ahí discrepo con vosotros, si eso fuese cierto, ya no quedarían tías buenas y no tan buenas en el mundo. :302:

----------


## Iban

Precisamente eso mismo hemos discutido entre los moderadores. Si fuese cierto ya no quedarían ni tías buenas, ni malas, ni ovejas, ni cualquier animal u objeto con uno (o varios) agujeros.

Hemos llegado a la conclusión de que Dios no existe, gracias a Dios.

----------


## ignoto

> Yo ahí discrepo con vosotros, si eso fuese cierto, ya no quedarían tías buenas y no tan buenas en el mundo.


¿Cómo sabes qué entiende Ravenous por "tía buena"?

Te recuerdo que hay muchas especies de animales en serio riesgo de extinción.

----------


## Magnano

No estamos aquí para poner en duda los gustos de Ravenous, estamos aquí para no escribir salvajadas como saver elejir mi propío bestido de actuasiones.

Pd. Suena directo y conciso, pero hacía mucho tiempo que no entraba así en el foro y me hacía ilusión  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

¿Ahora nos vamos a poner a hablar de las ilusiones de Dani?  :Confused:

----------


## MagDani

Iban, Dani.... UFF estoy soñando o estos chicos han vuelto para ponernos las pilas a todos.

Un abrazooooo

----------


## Iban

Alcalinizando, que es gerundio.

:-)

----------


## Moss

Este hilo se está cambachelizando.

----------


## Ming

¿Ves Moss?
Si fueses MOD podrías movernos a su debida sección... :-p

----------


## Iban

Estamos en día azul.

¿Habrá algún post que consigamos no corregir por no tener ninguna falta? En lo que llevamos de día, sólo uno, y no llegaba a una línea (y con éste que escribo yo ahora, dos).

¡Venga, que podéis!

----------


## lalogmagic

> Estamos en día azul.
> 
> no corregir por no tener ninguna falta?


Hombre Iban, ya viste cuantos negativos has usado*.* Esto del día azul es muy divertido, no me había tocado pero lo he gozado.

Lo malo es que algunos se lo han tomado personal defendiendo sus errores.

Saludos.

P.D. Espero no tener errores.

*Edito. "Día azul". ¡Cuidemos la ortografía!*

----------


## Iban

Lalo, no se trata exactamente de que sea divertido (que también puede serlo), sino de que, a ser posible, nos concienciemos de que debemos cuidar un poco nuestra manera de escribir.

----------


## lalogmagic

Por supuesto, tienes razón, debe ser reflexivo más que divertido.

Lo que más me ha interesado es darme cuenta que incluso como lector muchas veces no vemos esas faltas de ortografía; eso significa que a veces tenemos menos cuidado al leer que al escribir.

Qué bueno que existen estos días, ahora es labor de todos tomar conciencia.

Saludos*.*

*Edito. "Día azul". ¡Cuidemos la ortografía!*

----------


## belenny

¡¡Me parece una idea coj****a!! Así, sin paños calientes xD Igual hasta os la robo... :P

En el foro de agapornis que llevo tenemos la misma lucha y hemos decidido que dentro de poco vamos a empezar a borrar TODOS los mensajes que contengan más de X faltas de ortografía (aun estamos discutiendo cuántas, jeje). 
De momento hemos añadido un corrector instantáneo al formulario de respuesta para que la tarea sea más sencilla y desde que lo hicimos la gente escribe mejor en general, así que iremos reduciendo el número de faltas permitidas poco a poco según suba el nivel general para conseguir el sueño de todo admin*.* que sepa escribir: *¡*tener un foro limpio de faltas de ortografía! Por si os interesa mirar el corrector se llama spellify, y la verdad es que va bastante bien pero también requiere que el que lo usa se fije porque no lo ha hecho un español y algunas faltas no saltan y otras que no lo son saltan como faltas (sería genial si se pudiera modificar o hacer de 0 uno decente, pero supongo que es un trabajo de chinos).

Un saludo y muchas felicidades por la idea  :Smile1:

----------


## albatalyawsi

Apoyo totalmente esta iniciativa. La ortografía es la higiene que merecen nuestros escritos. ¡Brab...!, ejem, perdón. ¡Bravo por esta idea! Pulgas lo ha dicho muy bien. Poco hay que añadir. 

Un abrazo.

Jesús (que por cierto, soy profe de Lengua y Literatura de Bachillerato).

----------


## Iban

¡Bueno! Pues se acabó el día azul... ¿Qué os ha parecido?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Se tendría que hacer mas seguido, cada 15 días o un mes, claro que no soy yo el que trabaja e imagino lo que significara para los moderadores.

Pero yo siento algún orgullo mínimo personal que mis faltas fueron alguna que otra coma y algún que otro acento, esto ayuda a mejorar y mucho.

----------


## Iban

Jajajajaja... No es por el trabajo. Si hiciésemos el día azul cada 15 días, no escribiría ni el apuntador en este foro. A nadie le gusta que le resalten sus errores.

Aún así, si una vez cada dos o tres meses, nos concienciamos de que no cuesta tanto hacer un pequeño esfuerzo, habremos ganado mucho.

----------


## Pulgas

> ¡Bueno! Pues se acabó el día azul... ¿Qué os ha parecido?


¡Agotador!
Madre mía, lo mal que escribimos  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

No es tanto por lo mal que se escriba, sino por los años que ya tienes, que ya no estás para muchos trotes. ;-p Coge aire, que te va a dar algo...

:-D

Mañana será un día negro. Con lo azul que ha estado hoy... (me voy a la cama).

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

O puede ser buena idea que el día azul sea sorpresa y zasss, ¡¡¡el foro se pinta azul!!!  :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

No estaría mal, pero a los diez minutos (o menos) dejaría de ser sorpresa.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Si!, pero pobres los primeros que postearon en esos 10 minutos, jaja

----------


## magikko

Io conboco a todos a ezcribir con color asul el dia asul de la ohrtografhia.

I want to be a troll.

----------


## lalogmagic

jajaja.

Me huno a la combocatoria.

Ya en serio, es una excelente idea lo del día azul de la ortografía, pero creo que algunos postearon menos o no lo hicieron, sería bueno que nos dieran a conocer este dato estadístico, pues que triste sería que el foro produjera menos por pedir que cuiden la ortografía.

Saludos

----------


## Pulgas

Efectivamente, la participación ayer disminuyó en relación a cualquier otro lunes.
Entendemos que a nadie le guste que sean destapados sus errores y que por ello optaran por tomarse un día de "vacaciones". En cualquier caso, como hemos indicado con frecuencia, la finalidad del "Día azul" es solicitar de todos el esfuerzo para conseguir un foro más limpio y más comprensible.
Desde ese punto de vista, os rogamos que no sea visto como una anécdota, sino que se mantenga la atención para disminuir el número de faltas de ortografía.

Gracias a todos.

----------


## ignoto

Propongo utilizar el sistema de la policía tailandesa. Al que cometa un número indecente de faltas de ortografía o lo haga por desidia evidente, que se sustituya su calificación de miembro (No, esa no. La de "miembro estable", "nuevo miembro", "moderador", et cetera) por la de "gatita linda". Si es posible en rojo y remarcado en negrita.

----------


## Iban

Habíamos barajado la denominación "zoquete intergaláctico". Pero puede que resultase ligeramente ofensivo para los intergalacticanienses.

----------


## ignoto

Acabo de editar todos mis posts de ayer para incluir faltas de ortografía y anular el "efecto día azul".

Juas, juas, juajajá (risa malvada y aterradora).

----------


## Ming

> ¡Bueno! Pues se acabó el día azul... ¿Qué os ha parecido?


Bueno, pues ya puedo volver a escribir xD

"zoquete intergaláctico"... jajajaja eso tiene una pinta a Ravenous... jajajaja

----------


## Iban

> Acabo de editar todos mis posts de ayer para incluir faltas de ortografía y anular el "efecto día azul".
> 
> Juas, juas, juajajá (risa malvada y aterradora).


A ver si vamos a ser nosotros los que te los editemos escribiendo en todos como si fueses un indio...

Jijijiji... (risa infantil y aterradora).

----------


## ignoto

> A ver si vamos a ser nosotros los que te los editemos escribiendo en todos como si fueses un indio...
> 
> Jijijiji... (risa infantil y aterradora).


No a ver criadillas.
¡Ugh!

----------


## Iban

"Haber" no es lo mismo que "a ver". Si es que te lo tengo dicho...

----------


## ignoto

Yo dudar de tu birilidad.
¡Jao!

----------


## ignoto

Y preocuparme por viaje del hilo a cambalache.

----------


## Iban

Sip, acabemos aquí, simplemente recordándote que "virilidad" es con "V".

----------


## ignoto

¿Leíste mi firma?

----------


## Ming

> ¿Leíste mi firma?


¡Ole ese Ignoto!
Bien dicho xD

----------


## Iban

A algún moderador malicioso se le está ocuriendo crear un premio mensual al "post azul del mes", y otorgarle a su creador el rango de "usuario azul", con una vigencia de un mes.

Esperemos que no prospere la propuesta...

----------


## hakan di milo

cuando escribo despues de terminar de escribir, siempre releo el texto a ver si me equivoque o falta alguna letra , este es un consejo para no equivocarse cuando se escribe

----------


## Moss

> cuando escribo despues de terminar de escribir, siempre releo el texto a ver si me equivoque o falta alguna letra , este es un consejo para no equivocarse cuando se escribe


*C*uando escribo*,* despu*é*s de terminar de escribir, siempre releo el texto a  ver si me equivoqu*é* o falta alguna letra , este es un consejo para no  equivocarse cuando se escribe*.*


P.D.: Buen consejo.

----------


## hakan di milo

los acentros no los se poner...por si se noto te lo aclaro no mas

otro cosa que viene al tema es el de las comas , yo no uso muchas comas y el texto que leei lo puse de corrido , trato de no usar muchas comas

----------


## Moss

Haces bien Hakan, en tiempos de crisis siempre es bueno ahorrar.

No te ofendas, un abrazo.  :Smile1:

----------


## ignoto

Acabo de decidir que a partir de hoy y para evitar faltas de ortografía, voy a meter todo lo que escriba en el traductor de Google, lo pasaré al afrikaans y el texto resultante al castellano.

El resultado de hacer esto en el texto anterior es este:

*Me acaba de decidir que a partir de hoy y los errores de ortografía para evitar, voy a hacer todo lo que se teclea en el traductor de Google consigue que, pasará al afrikaans y el texto resultante en castellano.*

----------


## Iban

Si lo hubieses hecho en azerí (lo que se habla en Azerbaiján) te habría quedado algo mucho más acorde con lo que estamos acostumbrados a leer:

*A fin de evitar errores de ortografía y que soy hoy en día, todo lo que escribo es el traductor de Google decidió que, como resultado de este texto se incluirán en afrikaans y el castellano.*

----------


## ignoto

¡Córcholis!
Y yo que pensaba que Azerbaiján era una palabrota y resulta que es un país.

----------


## magikko

Cheating Translators | Funny Free Translation Tool Bad Translator

Hace mucho tiempo había temas interesantes poniendo los resultados de las traducciones. Veamos que sale si introduzco esto y le doy 56 traducciones: 

_Hace mucho tiempo había temas interesantes poniendo los resultados de las traducciones. Veamos que sale si introduzco esto y le doy 56 traducciones_ = Dunkan always interesting. Page 56 Selling Explosives

----------


## Iban

Increíble. Ese traductor es más inteligente que muchos traductores reales. He probado con este texto:

_No me creo que este traductor no funcione correctamente. Hagamos la prueba._

a 56 traducciones, y el resultado ha sido:

_"It does not work."_

¡Toma ya!

----------


## Magnano

Creo que hace falta un toque de atención como los de antaño, la cosa se está relajando mucho y últimamente me duelen más los ojos.

----------


## b12jose

> Creo que hace falta un toque de atención como los de antaño, la cosa se está relajando mucho y últimamente me duelen más los ojos.


Correcto.

----------


## Wosco

Esto es un mal endémico en los foros en general y en la escritura de la juventud en particular, aunque generalizar no es bueno, ni justo.

Un buen consejo es que ante la duda, se escriba el texto en "Word" (programa por todos conocido), se le de a "ortografía", copiar, pegar y listo.

saludos

----------


## Magnano

Lo que pasa es que en este foro siempre se ha dicho que se cuida la ortografía y cada día que pasa parece ser que este aspecto se está dejando de lado y no me parece bien, yo me esfuerzo en cada respuesta, y si yo hago el esfuerzo, los demás también pueden, que con el tiempo dejará de ser un esfuerzo y pasará a ser algo automático y lo agradeceremos todos.

----------


## albatalyawsi

Estoy de acuerdo. No se puede olvidar la corrección ortográfica, ya que resta mucha seriedad al foro. Todos debemos hacer el esfuerzo por escribir mejor. ¿Dónde ha quedado el día azul de la ortografía?

Un abrazo.

Jesús

----------


## mnlmato

Yo no me esfuerzo, el escribir bien me sale solo xDDDDD

----------


## Magnano

> Yo no me esfuerzo, el escribir bien me sale solo xDDDDD


Pero para eso antes has tenido que trabajar un poco la ortografía  :Smile1:

----------


## luis_bcn

veis ,si escribierais mal como yo no os dolerian los ojos , xD
p.d: yo no doy para mas ,siento a quien le moleste ,:P

----------


## Magnano

Con la cantidad de correctores que hay para todo tipo de dispositivos tanto móviles como fijos me parece de vagos no hacer el esfuerzo, sin ánimos de ofender a nadie.

----------


## luis_bcn

no es ser vago , es no tener tanto tiempo como los estudiantes ,jausjuajsujausjaus

----------


## Magnano

No Luis, hay correctores que los puedes introducir para que te corrijan directamente a medida que escribes, no pierdes CASI nada de tiempo para algo que te va a servir para todo (una buena ortografía abre muchas puertas).

----------


## luis_bcn

ya lo se magnano , es ser vago,jejjejeje, utilizare el que tengo

----------


## Iban

Qué tramáis, morenos... Como saque el rotulador azul, os voy a poner firmes.

----------

